# Ni que fuéramos



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma nova dúvida com o seguinte diálogo

-  No fuimos porque ella iba a estar
- Ah! hubieran ido igual
- No, ni que fueramos tan tontos para estar cerca de ella.

Ficaria melhor "tivessem ido", "Deveriam ter ido" ou alguma outra construção?

"Ni que fueramos" seria "Nem que fóssemos" ou "Não somos"

Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## rafabevi

Ni que fuéramos = Nem que fôssemos


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*E "hubieran ido igual" ?*


----------



## anaczz

Talvez:
Deveriam ter ido, da mesma forma/de qualquer jeito.


----------



## Lorena993

anaczz said:


> Talvez:
> Deveriam ter ido, da mesma forma/de qualquer jeito.



Eu também traduziria assim.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Talvez:
> Deveriam ter ido, da mesma forma/de qualquer jeito.



Não, julgo que não. '_Fuéramo_s' é do verbo _'ser_', não do ver _'ir_' como '_tan tontos_' parece implicar. O que eu leio é _'Não, como se fossemos tão tontos que fossemos estar ao pé dela / __Não, como se fossemos tontos para estarmos ao pé dela_'', ou seja, quem fala foge dela como da peste, reparem que diz que não foram porque ela iria estar.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Carfer said:


> Não, julgo que não. '_Fuéramo_s' é do verbo _'ser_', não do ver _'ir_' como '_tan tontos_' parece implicar. O que eu leio é _'Não, como se fossemos tão tontos que fossemos estar ao pé dela / __Não, como se fossemos tontos para estarmos ao pé dela_'', ou seja, quem fala foge dela como da peste, reparem que diz que não foram porque ela iria estar.



*É que eu fiz duas perguntas Carfer

"Ni que fuéramos" e "Hubieran ido igual"

Acho que ele estava respondendo à segunda.*


----------



## Carfer

Ignacio_arg said:


> *É que eu fiz duas perguntas Carfer
> 
> "Ni que fuéramos" e "Hubieran ido igual"
> 
> Acho que ele estava respondendo à segunda.*



'_Hubieran ido igual_', como já disse a anaczz, é '_teriam ido na mesma/do mesmo jeito/da mesma maneira/do mesmo modo_', mas a minha observação respeitava, de facto, a _'Ni que fuéramos_'.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Acho que neste caso "hubieran ido igual" é "deveriam ter ido" e não "teriam ido" porque não é uma consequência mas um conselho o que quero dizer ai*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Acho que neste caso "hubieran ido igual" é "deveriam ter ido" e não "teriam ido" porque não é uma consequência mas um conselho o que quero dizer ai*


Yo también entiendo el "hubieran" como "teriam". Si fuera el otro sentido seria "deberían".


----------



## Ignacio_arg

WhoSoyEu said:


> Yo también entiendo el "hubieran" como "teriam". Si fuera el otro sentido seria "deberían".



*Pelo menos na Argentina também usamos "hubieras" com sentido de dever

- No aprobé historia
- Bueno hubieras estudiado más (É o mesmo que dizer "Deberías haber estudiado más")

Vocês entendem ou estou falando chinês? kkk*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Pelo menos na Argentina também usamos "hubieras" com sentido de dever
> 
> - No aprobé historia
> - Bueno hubieras estudiado más (É o mesmo que dizer "Deberías haber estudiado más")
> 
> Vocês entendem ou estou falando chinês? kkk*


No, lo entiendo perfectamente y seguro he hablado así en algun momento.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Em português essa construção não é possível com "teria" acho

Tenho que usar "deveria" mesmo né?
*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Se você tivesse estudado mais" ou "Você deveria ter estudado mais".


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Se você tivesse estudado mais" ou "Você deveria ter estudado mais".



Nós construímos com '_ter_' sem o _'se_' condicional (a construção com _'se_' pressupõe, pelo menos para nós, que há algo mais para dizer, o que depende da condição: '_Se tivesses estudado mais terias certamente passado_')

_-Não passei em História.
-Tivesses estudado mais!_


----------

